# Faq



## mogie (Aug 4, 2007)

When trying to access FAQ I got the following: DB Error: connect failed


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 4, 2007)

I think its been down all day, Mogie. Maybe longer.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't grow without the growfaq!!!


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

It's been since yesterday atleast since midday yesterday.
I know I was going to quote something and there was that that damn 
DB error.


----------



## WillieNelson (Aug 4, 2007)

WTF? Wheres the FAQ. I need to find out if those trees in my basement are marijuana or oak... Not able to discern witout FAQ. Too high to rememerberry anything anymore ever.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 4, 2007)

my plants are slowly dying...


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 4, 2007)

The whole site was f'in up yesterday for a while.
I could not even get the site to come up for a good while.

Scared me I thought riu had went the way of overgro.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah the site has been having issues since the server switch.Its really been going down the crapper.The Grow Faq is just the latest.The new chat is always empty to and loads slow.Posts dont always work or double post.Lotta broken images.It needs an overhaul backwards to what it was


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

i'm pretty sure rollitup and admin have been doing some upgrades and changes. this often happens when on the INTERNET. have you noticed all the NEW forums on this site. this place is blowing up!!. there were 800 members when i signed up 8 months ago. we are now pushing 18,000. not a bad deal my friends. i'll take a day or two of glitches to keep my rollitup. it sucks being spoiled with the best site on the web. love ya all.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 4, 2007)

I still like the site but am still looking for the best.I will say this was the best until the server switch over and upgrades kicked in though now its gone from a 10 site to about a 7 for me


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> I still like the site but am still looking for the best.I will say this was the best until the server switch over and upgrades kicked in though now its gone from a 10 site to about a 7 for me



sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

Ugrades and fixes can take time especially when you do this for fun...patience


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2007)

We were tightening up the server's security upgrading all passwords to xxchars and xx random numbers. There is also an exploit for these boards available at the moment and we had a technician come in and patch it.


----------

